# health insurance for single (no dependants)



## Hippykitten (27 May 2012)

Single mid 30's female with no plans for family. Health insurance is due for renewal. Was on Quinn Company Health Plus Excess but renewal is coming in at e1060. Is there a similar policy without any maternity/dependants cover? Comparison website is excellent but would love any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## snowyb (27 May 2012)

Hi Hippykitten,

Laya Healthcare:  Simply Health Excess  846.28pa per adult


Identical hospital cover, with better outpatient benefits, 1 euro excess.

Worth checking  out!
Snowyb


----------



## gipimann (27 May 2012)

Laya is the new name for Quinn Healthcare - they changed their name about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## snowyb (27 May 2012)

I thought Quinn healthcare took over Bupa [/QUOTE]


Quinn healthcare did take over from Bupa,  Laya Healthcare is the new name for Quinn healthcare since last Monday!  

LAYA stands for 'looking after you always'.

Same company, new name!

Snowyb


----------



## NovaFlare77 (28 May 2012)

cashier said:


> I never heard of this company before and looking at their website



Watch TV3 or 3e for half an hour in the evenings, and you'll never hear the end of them


----------

